# Dinc2 On Sprint



## milliken1050 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can a dinc2 be flashed to work with the sprint network??

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

No and sprint is the slow network. Use verizon.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Meh, same concept as people flashing 4G devices to nTelos or Frawg :/


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

you can't put any verizon phone on sprint.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just throwing this out there and you may want to contact Jcase he is using his Droid inc 2 on T mobile. But i think it was because he paid full price for his phone.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Just throwing this out there and you may want to contact Jcase he is using his Droid inc 2 on T mobile. But i think it was because he paid full price for his phone.


Or because he has an XTC clip and he sim unlocked his Inc2 with that. You know, just a hunch.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Makes sense unlocked to tmobile but sprint is a no go.


----------



## Xanius (Jul 25, 2011)

Technically you could flash a Dinc2 to on to sprint. In practice though, you can't because sprint would have to manually add your phones ESN to the system and it's a long process. 
I think legally they have to if you ask but I'm betting they'll just say no and keep saying no unless you're willing to bring a lawyer in to it.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Xanius said:


> Technically you could flash a Dinc2 to on to sprint. In practice though, you can't because sprint would have to manually add your phones ESN to the system and it's a long process.
> I think legally they have to if you ask but I'm betting they'll just say no and keep saying no unless you're willing to bring a lawyer in to it.


sprint won't put any verizon phone on their network and vice versa.


----------

